# Issue with visa4uk website



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Help with New Online Personal Details form for applications abroad*

So, the new online form has been release for applicants abroad.

The new form is horrendous and buggy to say the least.

No option of husband/wife/partner for "Relationship to sponsor" question.

And a whole new section on the applicants employment.

Why is this new section here?

I had no plans of providing docs covering the employment of the applicant (my wife), her wages etc as this has no relevance to the visa process for the settlement visa.

Obviously my earnings etc as sponsor are fully backed up with the required docs.

So do i need to worry? Do i need to prove the info i have now inputted into this new section? I was literally about to send off the old application but it has now been deleted and replaced by this!

Am stressing, help me out here!


Im in South Korea btw, no Somalia! Clicked on that by accident and cant change it back yet!


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

I have made a payment online for my visa application on "visa4uk.fco.gov.uk" on the 18th of November and had also selected a time for an appointment for the 21st November.

Did receive a confirmatory email right away confirming the visa application payment. I was unable to proceed with printing the form and scheduling time for the interview as the payment was still being processed. (24 hour window as stated in manyposts)

Unfortunately this time coincided with the maintenance window for the visa4uk website. Now after 48 hours the website is up and there's a link for older applications/completed recently. I am unable to logon to this legacy site now as it states that " the Visa Appointment Reference number is incorrect"

I have also checked with the bank and the payment has also been debited from my credit card account.

I have tried to reach out to the email addresses mentioned on the website and have also filled in a request via the Visa4UK technical enquiries web form but haven't heard back from them

I am a more than anxious now as I do not know how to proceed with my application. Wanted to check with the forum if anyone else has experienced anything similar to this and knows of a solution.

Many Thanks,
SMV


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, im also having a lot of problems with the new site. I had my application saved which has now been deleted. The new site is buggy with huge amount of mistakes, a whole new section on the employment of the applicant and many parts that dont work.

The server is also too slow and cannot handle the traffic, it keeps crashing.


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Kylemacca , It is sort of unfortunate to see such a critical portal having issues. Hope they fix them soon.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

A bunch of fu**wits created the new sites, so many spelling mistakes etc..ironic.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate this new website, its so damn retarded and dysfunctional.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> A bunch of fu**wits created the new sites, so many spelling mistakes etc..ironic.



Its truly awful! The completion notes are all in the wrong places, on the relationship to sponsor section it only lists a bunch of relatives but no husband/wife.

There is also a whole new section on the employment of the applicant, which i didnt believe was really relevant to the spouse visa. I had no intention of documenting my wife's job, only my own as the sponsor. Do you think i need to document her job with earning etc?? Stressing over this as i was all ready to hand in the documents!


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

This part really pissed me off

relationship to sponsor section it only lists a bunch of relatives but no husband/wife

My wife couldn't select Husband, so selected "Other"


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> I hate this new website, its so damn retarded and dysfunctional.


Yup, even if i completed my application i would be terrified to pay right now because it is such a mess.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you apply for your Partner Kyle?

Applying for my wife, wasn't sure on what visa type, chose settlement>settlement>wife but there was an option for marriage too, were already married so wasn't sure what option to choose.

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> Did you apply for your Partner Kyle?
> 
> Applying for my wife, wasn't sure on what visa type, chose settlement>settlement>wife but there was an option for marriage too, were already married so wasn't sure what option to choose.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack


Im applying for my wife too. Same boat i guess an yes 'wife' is correct. Marriage means you would be getting married in the uk.

On the relationship to sponsor question, what did you put? There is no option for husband or partner etc??


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> This part really pissed me off
> 
> relationship to sponsor section it only lists a bunch of relatives but no husband/wife
> 
> My wife couldn't select Husband, so selected "Other"


Yup, we are crossing thread here but i also selected 'other relative' then mentioned husband in the additional info on the last page.

Did you provide any proof for your wifes employment or salary etc? Obviously you are covered as the sponsor but can you prove all you inputted on the new 'employment' page?


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

No need to provide proof for wife as I'm the sponsor and will be submitting Appendix 2, I have filled this in and posted it over to my Wife who will submit it along with all other docs that I've posted when she goes in for her Biometrics.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> No need to provide proof for wife as I'm the sponsor and will be submitting Appendix 2, I have filled this in and posted it over to my Wife who will submit it along with all other docs that I've posted when she goes in for her Biometrics.


Yes im in the same situation, seems weird that a whole category will be filled out with no proof though. I might just get a letter from her boss made out to at least evidence it somewhat even without concrete proof that its all true.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Kyle, assuming nothing has changed from the UKBA, I see no relevance of your Wife's employment as she is the applicant and you are the sponsor.

The only docs she needs to provide as the applicant are the following I believe

2 Passport photos
Passport
English language test cert
TB Test Results
Printed Visa4uk Application (I think)
I would also throw in Sponsorship undertaking form, it's not required but it may help.
Appendix 2 if your applying as Employed Brit Citizen earning over £18,600


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> Kyle, assuming nothing has changed from the UKBA, I see no relevance of your Wife's employment as she is the applicant and you are the sponsor.
> 
> The only docs she needs to provide as the applicant are the following I believe
> 
> ...


No TB test required for South Korean applicants. Also i believe the sponsorship form is only for those residing in the Uk, whete as i am abroad currently.

Otherwise i agree that is all that is required.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Kylemacca01 said:


> No TB test required for South Korean applicants. Also i believe the sponsorship form is only for those residing in the Uk, whete as i am abroad currently.
> 
> Otherwise i agree that is all that is required.


Ah okay, good luck with the application, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Appendix 2 is required for overseas applicants as spouse/partner/fiancé(e) etc.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Appendix 2 is required for overseas applicants as spouse/partner/fiancé(e) etc.


Joppa do you agree that even though there is now a section on the applicants employment i still do not need to evidence my wife (the applicants) job or income at all, since it has no relevance to the spouse visa??

I will of course include appendix 2 with full evidence of my income and savings.


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

I have all the documents in place including the TB test papers. Hope they do something about the web site. Anyone else having problems ??


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> I have made a payment online for my visa application on "visa4uk.fco.gov.uk" on the 18th of November and had also selected a time for an appointment for the 21st November.
> 
> Did receive a confirmatory email right away confirming the visa application payment. I was unable to proceed with printing the form and scheduling time for the interview as the payment was still being processed. (24 hour window as stated in manyposts)
> 
> ...


 Hello SMV! I've got exactly the same problem! I completed and paid for my application on the 18th October,received the email stating that the WorldPay received it...but I was unable to log in to print my application.when I log in with my unique number and password but it states that the details are incorrect.I have been trying to access my application all day,having already emailed them and heard NOTHING in return! 
I am panicking now as I need to complete a second application for my child but I don't know now what to do.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kylemacca01 said:


> Joppa do you agree that even though there is now a section on the applicants employment i still do not need to evidence my wife (the applicants) job or income at all, since it has no relevance to the spouse visa??
> 
> I will of course include appendix 2 with full evidence of my income and savings.


This has always been the case with FLR(M), and when other incomes aren't needed to meet the requirement, people have either left them blank or put rounded figures. I need to study the new website before I can be definite in my suggestion.


----------



## electricstrm (Mar 3, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> Did you apply for your Partner Kyle?
> 
> Applying for my wife, wasn't sure on what visa type, chose settlement>settlement>wife but there was an option for marriage too, were already married so wasn't sure what option to choose.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack


Marriage visas are for people who want to go to england to get married. So you picked the right one when you picked, wife.


----------



## mashefun (Nov 20, 2013)

*same here*

I have exactly the same problem like you. I booked my appointment on the 18th scheduled on the 21st Nov. you are lucky you got a confirmation email but i didn't get any till today. callling them is hopeless coz they claim they are just a callcenter and don't deal with technical issues. 

My creditcard account states the payment is pending. i tried to make another appointment but the system gave an error concerning my pending payment. since the 18th till today i have been constantly communicating with the creditcard company and the worldbridge. I give the creditcard company a 10 they have been of help and we realised the problem is with worldbridge system. 

Today the creditcard company send an email to the worldbridge concerning the whole thing. Now waiting

I hope you get some help and let me know how you did it.

Thankyou


----------



## electricstrm (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a problem with my payment too. I payed online. It took several tries and I had to phone the credit card company because the blocked the website. 

Finally the payement went through, I got an appointement for several days later the 7th november. When I showed up for the appointement, the visa4uk website was still saying I hadnt payed so i had to make another apointement and go back ! I had to travel to Ottawa from Montreal, so that was a whole wasted day. I had no idea we would get an email when the payment went through. It took 5 days for the payment to appear.

I got my second appointement the day before the whole system upgrade. Thank god. I took if for 12:45 and had to wait until 4 pm for them to see me because they told me they had a computer crash.


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Missis D said:


> Hello SMV! I've got exactly the same problem! I completed and paid for my application on the 18th October,received the email stating that the WorldPay received it...but I was unable to log in to print my application.when I log in with my unique number and password but it states that the details are incorrect.I have been trying to access my application all day,having already emailed them and heard NOTHING in return!
> I am panicking now as I need to complete a second application for my child but I don't know now what to do.


Its been a good 24 hours and there's no response to the technical query that I had posted via Visa4UK technical enquiries form. Is there a number that we can call them at ? I am more than worried at this point. Which country are you applying from?


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess the only thing we can do is "wait" . Luckily the refund section of the form is now accessible, so in the worst case we could apply for one. Do you know if we can cancel this application apply for refund and create a new one subsequently?


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> Its been a good 24 hours and there's no response to the technical query that I had posted via Visa4UK technical enquiries form. Is there a number that we can call them at ? I am more than worried at this point. Which country are you applying from?


same here... I haven't heard from them yet.And I don't know where we can call either.I am applying from Kyrgyzstan through VFS Global.Then all applications are processed at WorldBridge Turkey ( I've emailed them as well).
If we don't solve this problem I'm afraid we'll have to apply again ...


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> I guess the only thing we can do is "wait" . Luckily the refund section of the form is now accessible, so in the worst case we could apply for one. Do you know if we can cancel this application apply for refund and create a new one subsequently?


I have no idea how to cancel it,sorry.At this point I'm trying to hold on and not to cancel my application as I have a feeling that to get a refund will be another ''pain in....

SMV,can you send me a link for that refund section you mentioned ( just in case)?
Thank you,I hope we can solve this problem ...


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Missis D said:


> I have no idea how to cancel it,sorry.At this point I'm trying to hold on and not to cancel my application as I have a feeling that to get a refund will be another ''pain in....
> 
> SMV,can you send me a link for that refund section you mentioned ( just in case)?
> Thank you,I hope we can solve this problem ...



Its the same with me , I am going to sit on it .... but there's a weekend coming , so the earliest I could do something is Monday. The refund is at https://legacy.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/RefundRequest.aspx

I am in two minds , should I wait or should I apply for a refund and create a fresh application


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Missis D said:


> same here... I haven't heard from them yet.And I don't know where we can call either.I am applying from Kyrgyzstan through VFS Global.Then all applications are processed at WorldBridge Turkey ( I've emailed them as well).
> If we don't solve this problem I'm afraid we'll have to apply again ...


I guess its a wait and watch scenario at this point in time... wish you all the best...keep us posted in case you hear from them!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> Its the same with me , I am going to sit on it .... but there's a weekend coming , so the earliest I could do something is Monday. The refund is at https://legacy.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/RefundRequest.aspx
> 
> I am in two minds , should I wait or should I apply for a refund and create a fresh application


Thank you SMV for the link! well, I'm gonna wait till tomorrow and if nothing happens I will request for the refund and apply again.


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

All the best Missis D, I guess I will do the same....


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> All the best Missis D, I guess I will do the same....


thank you!


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Its toward the end of day for me here in India. I am considering applying for a cancellation and refund for the fees paid earlier and then creating a new application via the web site.

Does the forum think that it would be wise to do so?
Also would like to know if there's a stipulated period that I need to wait for before raising a new application once I apply for cancellation of the old one. Comments highly appreciated.


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> Its toward the end of day for me here in India. I am considering applying for a cancellation and refund for the fees paid earlier and then creating a new application via the web site.
> 
> Does the forum think that it would be wise to do so?
> Also would like to know if there's a stipulated period that I need to wait for before raising a new application once I apply for cancellation of the old one. Comments highly appreciated.


SMV,I have just canceled mine.No point of waiting.I am not sure about the period before we can apply but I am planning to submit a new one on Monday.I was reluctant of cancellation but they left me with no choice.
Well,before you decide to cancel it,see if there's any option for you.


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

D , I guess I dont have any option ... was cancellation smooth ? Did you face any issues? Would be great if you could let us know. All the best for Monday!


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> D , I guess I dont have any option ... was cancellation smooth ? Did you face any issues? Would be great if you could let us know. All the best for Monday!


Thanks God I didn't experience any problem whatsoever while submitting for refund,then i got information stating that it could take up to 14 working days to consider refund for the application and that they will contact me as soon as the decision is made on it. Fingers crossed I won't get any additional surprises....


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Would anyone on the forum know of a way to get in touch with Worldpay or the concerned agency to check about the refund , I am a bit worried about the same...


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> Would anyone on the forum know of a way to get in touch with Worldpay or the concerned agency to check about the refund , I am a bit worried about the same...


Have you canceled your application eventually ?


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know whether we can get in touch direct with Worldpay but I guess I can send an enquiry to the Worldbridge asking to assist in receiving the refund as soon as possible.I am worried as well because now I need to fork out for new application and I don't even know when they refund the fee I have already paid.


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

Missis D said:


> I don't know whether we can get in touch direct with Worldpay but I guess I can send an enquiry to the Worldbridge asking to assist in receiving the refund as soon as possible.I am worried as well because now I need to fork out for new application and I don't even know when they refund the fee I have already paid.


Yes , I have withdrawn my application and will be submitting the new one in a while. I just hope that that money on the other application is not lost , there's no communication from the support teams at UKBA... How are things at your end?


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

smv said:


> Yes , I have withdrawn my application and will be submitting the new one in a while. I just hope that that money on the other application is not lost , there's no communication from the support teams at UKBA... How are things at your end?


I sent an inquiry to the Worldbridge,informing them that I had withdrawn the application and no response yet.What a nightmare...


----------



## zwl (Dec 6, 2013)

smv said:


> I have made a payment online for my visa application on "visa4uk.fco.gov.uk" on the 18th of November and had also selected a time for an appointment for the 21st November.
> 
> Did receive a confirmatory email right away confirming the visa application payment. I was unable to proceed with printing the form and scheduling time for the interview as the payment was still being processed. (24 hour window as stated in manyposts)
> 
> ...


I have the exact same situation. i submitted the application on 15th Nov. I claimed refund and filled in technology error form as well. no human reply so far at all (more than 20 days has passed). i even thought it was a spam website until my bank told me it was ukba that i paid to.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

zwl said:


> I have the exact same situation. i submitted the application on 15th Nov. I claimed refund and filled in technology error form as well. no human reply so far at all (more than 20 days has passed). i even thought it was a spam website until my bank told me it was ukba that i paid to.


They said 28 days, i wouldnt get concerned until after that 28 days is up. They are likely to hold onto your money for as long as they can. Im sure you and everyone else will get the refunds eventually assuming you did not go in for biometrics etc.


----------



## jagaquest (Dec 19, 2013)

*Visa4UK site online payment issue*

Hi All,

I also faced the same problem payment problem from new UK4Visa site and now i don't know the exact status of Money which withdrawn from my account & visa application status because Still the Visa case showing "Book Appointment" / "Pay for Application" status and i don't know when the problem will addressed & resolved.

I'm facing this problem since last Sunday (15/12/13) and i didn't get any proper response / acknowledgement from any one regarding this problem even after sent more than 10 mails to 5 different email. Seriously it is irritating me lot.

From the above posts, i can understand there is no guarantee / solutions for the UK4Visa site payment problem and better go to raise money refund request.

Please provide your advise here & help me to take right decision.


Thanks
Jaga S


----------



## smv (Aug 19, 2012)

jagaquest said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also faced the same problem payment problem from new UK4Visa site and now i don't know the exact status of Money which withdrawn from my account & visa application status because Still the Visa case showing "Book Appointment" / "Pay for Application" status and i don't know when the problem will addressed & resolved.
> 
> ...



Hi Jaga S

I did raise a request for refund and have also received the refund back to my CC account.

In my case I heard back from the email addresses after abt 10 working days, by then I had already created another appointment request and was done with my biometrics at the VFS. This time I paid via cash at the VFS to avoid any issues with the payment. Where are you applying from?


----------



## jagaquest (Dec 19, 2013)

*Visa4UK site online payment issue*

Hi,

Thanks for your response. Did you received any mail before money refund ?.

I'm applying from the India (Chennai). As per the UK Border Agency Rules, All the applications payment should be processed through the online payment since 16th Dec 2013 (for my country) & here after there is no chance to pay the visa fee at VFS centers. So I did online payment & got the confirmation mail from Visa4UK site but it is not reflected in site to take print out of application / appointment details. Currently waiting for any one of them response. 

My First Payment transaction was failed and till I'm worrying for that. also afraid to make one more time online payment. So I'm thinking to raise *refund money * request to safe my money and planning to do one more online payment after money refund successfully. 

Could you please suggest me whether should i wait for ten days to take above decision ?

thanks in advance


Thanks
Jaga S


----------



## ashintoms (Feb 7, 2014)

Has any one got the refund as yet ? 


I had an appointment date on Sunday 24/11/2013 at 11.40 AM at visa center in Saudi Arabia for processing my dependant visa.

Due to the website problems on Visa4UK website since the 19th November, following the website upgrade, we hadn’t be able to retrieve & print copy our completed “Application form” from your webpage that was also required to be submitted along with the Appointment confirmation letter.

We tried logging to the website several times from 21st to 24th November & contacted the embassy, UK visa team in Saudi Arabia to assist us to retrieve our completed Application form. 

It was told to us that the website upgrade that started on the 19th November should have completed within 2 days but was unfortunately serving errors for many customers who used the legacy webpage so it wouldn’t be possible to take a print out before our appointment date. 

We had even the staffs in Saudi visa center trying to retrieve the application and they couldn’t manage as the website had errors They advised us to go for a refund on 24th November and log a new visa application on the upgraded visa portal which we did.

We placed our refund request on the 24th November evening and have waiting for last 72 days, but we haven’t got this money refunded as yet.


This wasn't our problem certainly so not sure why they are taking this long to process the payment. 

Has anyone got the money refunded back from them?


----------



## Mr Unhappy (May 26, 2015)

*unable to see and access my account thru visas4uk*

i phone up and paid thru credit card by telephone for the service and i have been given an email to follow a link to proceed on an application online,need to register and have done diligently,i got a response and have been given again a link to proceed.On top of it it says your account have been lock for security purposes and do paste and copy the link below to your computer to proceed,i keep on doing it but it's not working on,,,feel so frustrated on it,especially that i paid fairly but the service is absolutely RUBBISH!Please be aware on this site..

Mr. Unhappy


----------



## ebonny (Jul 24, 2015)

I had an accident on the 21st of July on my way to Lagos from Ibadan to submit the supporting documents.I got to the office but was not allowed to GO in because of the time i was given was up.I explained to the Security Man but he denied me access.I will like to requset for refund as i want to rebook.cAN ANYONE HELP OUT.


----------

